# I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-shirt



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

It's true. After 9 years, I resigned from BPD about two weeks ago, to take a job with the MSPCA Law Enforcement division. 

MSPCA Police Officers are SSPO's and their powers I beleve are outlined by statute, as well as statutory rights of inspection. My question is, do SSPO's have any common law rights of arrest, like in presence breach of the peace? I have no knowledge of what their authority is outside their assigned areas, and seeing as we actually have no campus or property to patrol, I'm curious as to what else I would be able to do should the situation arise.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

SSPO powers are very restricted look at the MGL in which your authority as a SSPO comes from. An example is MGL 22c Sec 63 gives you the right of arrest on lands owned used or occupied by a college or hospital. I don't believe MSPCA is 22c. sec 63


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*



quality617 @ Sat Aug 07 said:


> It's true. After 9 years, I resigned from BPD about two weeks ago, to take a job with the MSPCA Law Enforcement division.
> 
> MSPCA Police Officers are SSPO's and their powers I beleve are outlined by statute, as well as statutory rights of inspection. My question is, do SSPO's have any common law rights of arrest, like in presence breach of the peace? I have no knowledge of what their authority is outside their assigned areas, and seeing as we actually have no campus or property to patrol, I'm curious as to what else I would be able to do should the situation arise.


Are you saying that you resigned as a Boston Police Officer to become a MSPCA Officer? Or were you employed by the city in a non law enforcement job? or were you a Rule 400 Special?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

:shock: I don't have the slightest idea why in the world you would have done that, but I guess your reasons are your own... not that the MSPCA is a bad gig, but... ?

I would guess it depends on what the department's preferred response is and what they want you to enforce. I would just ask the dept. head about that. Some departments prefer that you not take matters into your own hands even if the rule book says you can, as ridiculous as that sounds. :roll:


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*



ecpd402 @ 07 Aug 2004 21:17 said:


> SSPO powers are very restricted look at the MGL in which your authority as a SSPO comes from. An example is MGL 22c Sec 63 gives you the right of arrest on lands owned used or occupied by a college or hospital. I don't believe MSPCA is 22c. sec 63


MSPCA falls under MGL 22C sec 57.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Ive been trying to figure out the secret to getting that job. What was the key factor? full time academy? degree? animal experience?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Left Boston PD? The cream of law enforcement jobs in the Commonwealth? Oh man, say it isn't so!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

I wish you the best of luck with your new career!!

Stay safe!!


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*



ecpd402 @ Sat 07 Aug said:


> SSPO powers are very restricted look at the MGL in which your authority as a SSPO comes from. An example is MGL 22c Sec 63 gives you the right of arrest on lands owned used or occupied by a college or hospital. I don't believe MSPCA is 22c. sec 63


Specifically 22c 57. We are also authorized to inspect under ch129.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

I'd give a non vital organ to be on BPD, you crazy!!!! Oh well, good luck and be safe.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

I just read the post but I can't bring myself to get past this line.....



quality617 @ 8/7/2004 3:32:00 PM said:


> It's true. After 9 years, I resigned from BPD about two weeks ago, to take a job with the MSPCA Law Enforcement division.


 :shock: :?: :? :?: :roll: :?:


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Yes, a full time Boston Cop. Several factors were involved with leaving. Residency and politics were amoung the top three.

I also see our duties are outlined within 22c 57, where we can go anywhere in the commonwealth as police officers and constables to enforce the animal cruelty laws. There are very few, the mainstay being 272/77, as well as ch129.

My authority as a BPO was well defined, but as a SSPO, I'm a little fuzzy. I guess what I'm really asking is what am I able to do beyond 22c/57 should the situation arise, because by strict reading of the statute, I could lock someone up for kicking a dog in my presence, but couldn't touch that same person for AB on me. I know sherriffs have powers of arrest under common law as peace officers for incidents amounting to breach of the peace, I'm just curious if SSPO's by statute or case law have such powers, or anything beyond 22c/57.

And the kind comments of encouragement were much appreciated!


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Too bad about taking a pay cut of about half and no longer having any details which must be a loss of approximately $50,000 or more. But love of animals does have its rewards also.


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

I hope things work out for you man after nine years just getting up and leaving some of us wait our whole career to get on Boston But good luck and stay safe !!!!


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*



Gil @ Sat 07 Aug said:


> I just read the post but I can't bring myself to get past this line.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh....

I know. My career stated with 4 yrs in the South End/Back Bay/Lower Roxbury working nights. I was in love. I then for some as yet unexplained reason got transferred to HQ as a dispatcher (and no, I had no IAD issues either) where I spent 3 years performing in a brilliant fashion and without complaint. When my division went civilian, we were suppose to go where we wanted. I wanted to go back to where I came from, but it never happened. Everone around me seemed to get their choice of assignment, but my requests were greeted with "Gee, we just can't afford to let anyone go right now."

I then spent two years as the roving security around the HQ building, where it was fantasized that I would somehow write parking tickets to officers and visitors in an effort to clean up the parking problem. All the while the civliians replacing me were making more money, and the other officers within the division were getting transferred out. So believe me, as of two weeks ago when the offer was made, I jumped on it.

And before you ask, no, I was not a poor performer whining about not getting my way.

Civil service gives me a 5 year window to reapply to the department, but I gotta tell you, so far I am loving this job.

Posted Sat 07 Aug, 2004:



MarkBoston @ Sat 07 Aug said:


> Too bad about taking a pay cut of about half and no longer having any details which must be a loss of approximately $50,000 or more. But love of animals does have its rewards also.


I was never a big detail guy, anyway. I got a few things on the side anyway, that get me through. It was a pay cut, but the benefits put me close to par as far as where I was, so it's not all doom and gloom.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

I guess the fact that you love it is all that really matters. Good luck.

P.S.
Gil,

Is Paddleboro hiring?


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

When you love your job the best part of the day *is not the ride home.* good luck stay safe and welcome to the SSPO family


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

quality617

Best of luck with your department change.



Southside @ 8/7/2004 8:03:51 PM said:


> Gil,
> Is Paddleboro hiring?


Yes we are, 7 in the MBTA academy now and the dept is in the process of doing backgrounds on 7 additional slots plus they have not hired for the two midnight dispatcher slots.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Q617,
Good luck my friend. Just too bad you can't use those BPD blues since the MSPCA does the "Wearin' O' The Green" for uniforms.

I can understand the change you made since Menino doesn't want his cops wandering off the reservation, so to speak. Maybe if he paid a bit better & fixed his school system and walled off certain sections of the city, it would be a liveable place.

Some people may say you made a bad move but it's all about the quality of life you live, not your job. Hopefully within a couple years, the dictatorship will crumble and residency will be thrown out and you may move anywhere you wish. Just keep looking at the clock because those 5 years will tick off fast.

I myself left the Boston Municipal Police after 6 years to escape residency and make an extra $100 / week. Now 8 years later, they make $80 / week more, have C. 31 CS status and residency till 1990 which I would have been grandfathered in. Hindsight is 20/20 and there should nobody on here Monday morning quarterbacking this decision you made. Unless they have walked a mile in your boots they don't know the real deal. Good $$ to be made on BPD but it's a tough job & you see the worst in people on a daily basis. Just my .02 cents


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

I'd be willing to walk a mile in his boots while working for BPD!!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*



> I am HousingCop and have been kicked off of Masscops twice. I approve of this message.


 You crack me up, want your old username back?


----------



## bpd19 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Hey A.L.- Good luck with the new job. Congrats


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Hey Quality617, How does one go about becoming MSPCA law enforcement :?: also what are the required min qualifications :?: just curious. 
I love animals and think it would be a great job. 
Congrats on the change of jobs. it is important that people find their niche in life. As long as you enjoy your work that is all that matters. good luck with your endeavors!! 

Posted Mon 09 Aug, 2004:

Hey Quality617, How does one go about becoming MSPCA law enforcement :?: also what are the required min qualifications :?: just curious. 
I love animals and think it would be a great job. 
Congrats on the change of jobs. it is important that people find their niche in life. As long as you enjoy your work that is all that matters. good luck with your endeavors!!


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*



bpd19 @ Sun 08 Aug said:


> Hey A.L.- Good luck with the new job. Congrats


Thanks. :wink:

Posted Mon 09 Aug, 2004:



Capt. Kirk @ Mon 09 Aug said:


> Hey Quality617, How does one go about becoming MSPCA law enforcement :?: also what are the required min qualifications :?: just curious.
> I love animals and think it would be a great job.
> Congrats on the change of jobs. it is important that people find their niche in life. As long as you enjoy your work that is all that matters. good luck with your endeavors!!


www.mspca.org look up employment opportunities. Spells it out for you.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Well since were talking about new jobs, I am proud to say I am leaving the miserable mess of a town I currently work for to take a job on the Cape and looking forward to it.


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Nice info on the MSPCA Law Enforcement, but being the money thinking kind of person I am I noticed it did not mention how much $$ a year?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Hey maybe you'll be on that show Animal Cops on Animal planet.

Bad dogs, bad dogs...what you gonna do when they come for you. :wink:

My wife went to Tuft's for Vet School....she was on the Wildlife Rescue program like 4 times.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Hey Art,
Congrats on the new job once again and I'm glad you're happy. Now you gotta move outta that godforsaken city 

PiP,MoO!! c:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*



Macop @ 09 Aug 2004 18:09 said:


> Well since were talking about new jobs, I am proud to say I am leaving the miserable mess of a town I currently work for to take a job on the Cape and looking forward to it.


See!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????

I told you to hang in there ya big cry-baby!


Seriously,
Where you end up? I just came back from Yarmouth P.D. training with Chuck Peterson and the Cape is hoppin with Drug investigations buddy!
GOOD LUCK
:wink:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: I just left Boston PD, and all I got was this lousy t-sh*

Aaron, good luck buddy but i think you just jumped from the frying pan into the fire. Keep your nose clean and your a*s too!! :lol: Call me!


----------

